
Portable cross-platform GUI library for C - j_s
https://github.com/andlabs/libui
======
luckydude
Tcl/Tk has been able to do this for a long time:

[http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/bitmover/lm/gui-
config/gui.html](http://www.mcvoy.com/lm/bitmover/lm/gui-config/gui.html)

